# Store bought milk for cheese



## L&Jfarms (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all! I was wondering if any of you know how to make cheese out of store bought milk? Where can i get rennet for cheese making? If anyone has any raw cow milk i would gladley take it off your hands... Its for my lambs though! Ya thats right its for my lambs. It's illeagal in iowa to sell raw milk! So i would never buy any for my own consumshion.:nana:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

www.cheesemaking.com

As long as store-bought milk has not been "ultra-pasteurized", you can make cheese with it. The regular amount of pasteurizing doesn't interfere with the cheese enzymes.

I bring home milk from the dairy...it is for my CATS. Yep, kitties need their milk...:nana:


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

As mentioned if it is not ultra pasturized you are ok, but some just say pasturized and they don't work. I have had the best luck with a local dairy and their pasturized milk. The suggestion I had gotten is to use the store brand of milk since it usually is not ultra pasturized, but I didn't have luck.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

There's a site: Gourmetsleuth
It has all sorts of recipes for making cheese, even the quick one where you just add some vinegar or lemon juice to the milk. It works like a charm and tastes great too especially if you add your own herbs and spices
Good Luck


----------



## TexGardenGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

The best luck I had with regular store-bought milk was to mix skim milk & heavy cream 7:1 - apparently the homogenization process is bad for the milk structure - and also to add calcium chloride. I got dry calcium chloride from a homebrew shop (apparently it's used for beer & wine-making?) or you can order the liquid from any of the cheese supply places (New England, Leener's, Dairy Connection). Here's a link describing it... http://schmidling.com/milk.htm (he mixes 1% milk with the cream so it takes a little less cream than my formula) and his 2 tsp of calcium chloride is the liquid. I got the conversion to dry from Fankhauser's site, can't recall off-hand...
Recently my Whole Foods store started carrying non-homogenized, low-heat pasteurized milk and I had good luck with a batch of mozzarella from that. I still used the calcium chloride (which I found out later you shouldn't with mozz because it inhibits the stretchiness, but it worked fairly well) but I didn't do the skim/cream trick. Haven't had a chance to try a batch of something more challenging yet. 
Oh the name of the milk is "Remember When", but it had a local address on it so it may just be a local thing, but you could try asking your store to look for it, or something like it.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I get my cheesemaking supplies from The Grape and Grainery. http://www.grapeandgranary.com/


----------

